# Another "what kind of scope should I buy" question



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am about to purchase my new .243 Savage Rifle in 11Fl bolt. I will be shooting in pretty close cover with my shots being no more then 75 or 80 yards out. I have been using a Swift 2x7x40 and it was decent. 
In keeping the cost factor down to about $250, what is a great scope for this Rifle. I will be hunting whitetails only with the occaional off season back yard target to keep sharp. I do not want a scope with AO. I think the 2X7 or a 2.5X8 wiss do me fine for power magnification.

:sniper:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Sightron. They make a great scope and the price is right. The have the same warranty as Leupold, Burris etc. Any problems, send it back for a new one. Keep an eye on the shooting sites, snipershide.com, rimfirecentral.com. Good scopes come up in the classifieds quite often.

Robert


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Might take a look at the new Simmons PLX Aetec Scopes. They are using the aspherical lens system now, have a whopping 5 inch eye relief and if you shop around these scopes should be had new for about $200. Make sure it is the new Master series and not the older style. The Master series are just hitting the store shelves now and some stores are discounting the older models to try and move them out. They have a 2.8-10X44 that should cover any shooting you run up against. Just out of curiosity, why not a AO?


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I do not feel the need for AO on a scope with the short distance I hunt. I am in my stand and can only see a distance of maybe 100 yards but that is not even a clear shot in the heavy woods so I wait for a closer target before even considering the shot. I like to wait until the deer reaches about 50 to 75 yards so I can see him better from the treestand. A 2x7 power would be just fine. That is what I hunted with last year and bagged the two bucks sitting in freezer.


----------



## ElusiveVAFox (Feb 16, 2005)

Super Sniper ...The lowest power these scopes have is a 10x I think but still very nice if you have a need for that or more. Maybe for something other than your treestand if you're keeping your shots to 50/ 75 yds out. 
Price is $299 for every one brand new. 
check out the site:

http://www.riflescopes.com/departments/ ... scopes.htm

"In sub-zero temperatures or searing desert heat (-50 degrees to +130 degrees Fahrenheit, and altitudes of 30,000 feet to depths of 15 feet in salt water) the waterproof, shockproof, fogproof Super Sniper performs. Whatever the weapon, from .223 to .50 BMG, the Super Sniper handles the recoil. Whatever the target, the Super Sniper gives you the best advantage. Made of lightweight aluminum but strong as steel, it has superior multicoated optics for maximum light transmission. Built to NATO specs."

Read the testimonials. VERY impressive.


----------

